# superbowl flow car vs den



## greenghost420 (Feb 7, 2016)

carolina screwed over and denver gets a td as the result. fucking weaksauce.....

whats good, les go carolina!


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Let's go Denver!

I've got 5 pretend dollars that says Cam won't be dancing tonight. Any takers?

Just in fun guys.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 7, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> Let's go Denver!
> 
> I've got 5 pretend dollars that says Cam won't be dancing tonight. Any takers?
> 
> Just in fun guys.


i take that bet. hell get in at least once!


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 7, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i take that bet. hell get in at least once!


Alright, you're on.


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Well shit, Cam's gonna score now.


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 7, 2016)

#28 scored instead. But Cam had a couple big runs on that drive. Rats!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 7, 2016)

good game so far. gonna be the sweetest pretend 5er eva lol


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Yeah, looks like Carolina has finally found a way to deal with Von Miller.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 7, 2016)

got em right wheres we want em lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 7, 2016)

oh fuck, fumbleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, damn broncos!


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Could Aquib Talib maybe set a Super Bowl record for most penalties by one player? He's got 3 penalties already.


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Denver needs a TD here, not another fucking field goal.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 7, 2016)

manning...interception!!!! YES!


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Dang we need some points here.


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Very good game at the half.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 7, 2016)

The Sheriff made less mistakes than the showboat.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 8, 2016)

Cam Newton should be ashamed of himself. How can you be backed up on your end of the field down by six with only a few minutes left in the fuckin super bowl fumble the ball and make no attempt to get it. His post game antics were just as sad, for some one who likes to show boat and carry on with choreographed dances when winning, showed no class when it didn't go his way.


----------

